# Caught this hog off the beach.



## bighunter23 (Jul 4, 2013)

Caught this shark of the surf in Atlantic beach, nc. You should of seen the people clear out!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 4, 2013)

Caught one about that size at 11 pm on the summer full moon.  Dragging it back in the water with the rough surf was a little frightening...I was afraid it was going to swim back to me!


----------



## Limitless (Jul 5, 2013)

How'd it taste?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 9, 2013)

Limitless said:


> How'd it taste?



x2?


----------

